# اادخلو لبنات الشرقية والاحساء والرياض فستان زواج >صور<



## فتوو الدلوعة (27 فبراير 2011)

هلا وغلا عسولات هذا فستان زواج اختي في عيد الفطر كلفها 6000ريال وتبغى تبيعة 3000 ريال او الي تبغاة اجار انا حاضرة بيكون اجارة ان شاء الله 1800 ريال يعني بيكون 1300 وتأمين 500 ريال ويلبس سمول ميديم 
معاه طرحة قصيرة هو نفس الصورة بضبط ونفس القماش 
للتفاهم هذا ايميلي [email protected]
وحياكم الله 
الرفعو الموضوع بدعوة حلوة زيكم :sm3:








[/URL][/IMG]




 ​


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (27 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اادخلو لبنات الشرقية والاحساء والرياض فستان زواج >صور<*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: اادخلو لبنات الشرقية والاحساء والرياض فستان زواج >صور<*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: اادخلو لبنات الشرقية والاحساء والرياض فستان زواج >صور<*

للرفع للرفع للرفع


----------

